# 8ft ling rod



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

What is a good choice for a light weight ling rod. I like the 1088 but want 8ft. Thought about cutting down a 1088 but what else is out there?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

MHX SW80M or SW80XHF


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have the sw80m right now and I like it but just want something different a little smaller weight wise and size wise. A 8k shimano looks like a 2k on it


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Iswb945


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The SWB945 is 7'10". You can extend it with a solid glass or Wooden dowel. Cut it 4", insert 2 into the blank and leave two out. Build it up with tape and epoxy then sand it even to the blank and put your butt cap on it. It's also all graphite so it's a lot thinner and more sensitive than the previously mentioned blanks and will throw 3oz jigs all day long. Wrap it up conventional and put a curado 300 on it.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Jhamilton814 said:


> I have the sw80m right now and I like it but just want something different a little smaller weight wise and size wise. A 8k shimano looks like a 2k on it



I think you must have a Batson SW80M, I was recommending a MHX graphite blank. Small diameter, light weight. I have a couple on hand if you want to check them out.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where are you located tiderider?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM with my name and number.


----------

